# Husky shot at dog park...



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So I heard about this today when I took Louis to the dog park. It happened in another county, but it's not all too far from where I am. So sad :frown:

Federal police officer shot dog in Arundel park - Baltimore Sun


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow...that's crazy. :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes. That is complete BS that the officer won't be charged. I would be furious and start up a petition or something. I wouldn't give up til something was done to put charges on that POS officer!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Yikes. That is complete BS that the officer won't be charged. I would be furious and start up a petition or something. I wouldn't give up til something was done to put charges on that POS officer!!!


Ditto. I would be so HOT you would probably see steam coming off my head.  This is just wrong. I feel so bad for the family that lost their beloved dog. Just horrible....:frown:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

This is horrifying if it went down the way it appears. Huskies do play rough and tumble, and it can be intimidating for the faint of heart to watch but this is just horrible. I'm speechless and my heart breaks for these people. In all my years with the sled dog club and having our guys around other dogs I have never had any fears they would harm a dog deliberately unless there is something wrong with them. Even my most dominant alpha bitches only had two fights in 14 years and there was a catayst involved which we eliminated in the future, and they only carried it to the point of a nip to let the other know who was head honcho. 

Huskies like to play, they are full of a zest for life, and in their book a good playfight is the next best thing to curling up with their people, or running. I doubt Bear would have hurt the GSD unless he was hurt first. Good lord did anyone even try to break it up, or did this guy just shoot? I can't believe this person could get off scot free. God I better stop I am just getting more infuriated.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Yikes. That is complete BS that the officer won't be charged. I would be furious and start up a petition or something. I wouldn't give up til something was done to put charges on that POS officer!!!


I'm right there with you. This story makes me SO angry that I feel like I could be sick... They're not doing anything because it's a "police officer." *cough* Sorry, gun-crazed freak fits him better. I feel like starting a petition MYSELF for the poor woman whose dog was mercilessly MURDERED! If anything, the GSD was probably the one getting aggressive!!! *cough* Sorry, but police officer plus GSD sets off alarms in my mind...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When we got Rocky, the big difference we noticed between him and a full Chow, was how 'mouthy" he was. ( he is a Husky/Chow cross). He LOVES to mouth everything and play by mouthing you which is totally different then the Chows were. A Husky owner advised me to teach him that playtime with me was only when I had my heavy work gloves on and it has worked out really well, he gets all excited when I put the gloves on and we can really play 'Husky style" with mouth contact. 

I have let Rocky play with some Huskies when we were in the motor home travelling and they actually intimidate him with their exuberance for life and he is a 75 pound Chow/Husky cross! I really feel bad for that Husky owner and think they should bring suit against the city. Nothing may come of it but at least some recognition to the case may help. We have had to resort to calling Rocky a "Samoyed' mix at campground because they have banned Huskies (along with Chows) so people need to know they are not bad dogs, just happy dogs.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, I am in shock! That is so sad. I work at a Doggie Daycare and EVERY single husky that I've seen play is so rough but it's normal for them, similar to what I have seen in boxers, noisy, grumbly, wrestling etc, if you don't know their 'temperament' you could possibly think they were fighting but good grief give them a chance to be separated don't just shoot. I would so be pressing charges against the shooter, there is no excuse for this.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I know quite a few police officers and federal agents and they are specifically trained on how to handle and defuse stressful, tense situations. So, for something like this to happen is beyond belief. 
IMO, dogs are dogs and dog parks are dog parks, you choose to go, you take the risk. I would be scared shxxtless to live next door to this gun-happy nutter.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

Well we are only hearing one side of the story... It bothers me that no other witnesses were interviewed, only the greiving owner - who wasn't there at the time... 

And I wouldn't expect the brother of the owner who WAS there to admit something like "Oh yeah, the guy called me to come help him while he was trying to break up the fight, but I was busy talking to a hot red head."

I know a lot of law enforcement officers and they are trained to use a gun as a last resort (Although admittedly there are a few who are nutso) this guy could have been genuinely in fear of his dog's life. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

In some ways you guys across the water have it right but this......

Unbelievable .

Becka's (a rotti) first puppy play was with a husky of the same age, and boy did they go at it, but all the time with tails wagging and both as talkers with the happy growling. 7 weeks later they still love the play with each other.

That pig with gun should have his dog removed for lack of control as there was no mention in the article about how he tried to control his dog, and then charged with animal cruelty!!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

The best place to see bad parenting is Chuck E Cheese.

The best place to see bad dog owners is the dog park.

I avoid both. 

Keeping your dog on a leash INSIDE of an off-leash dog park makes it an instant target because it thinks it's at a disadvantage among the other dogs there. This causes it to exhibit a vulnerable and defensive posture, which makes it a target. This idiot "Federal Officer" probably caused this whole thing by bringing a leashed dog into the off-leash park. 

As Ron White says, "You can't fix stupid." Too bad you can't be charged and jailed for stupidity.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's some more information on it:

Probe Continues After Dog Fatally Shot At Park - News Story - WBAL Baltimore


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I go to dog parks often since i live in an apartment and i've seen a few dogs who get out of control BUT the owners and whoever else are always able to separate the dogs without needing a gun.

sounds like he took advantage of the fact that he had a gun.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I still have trouble imagining this dog fight/rough play could not have been broken up at least moderately safely for all involved. As I stated earlier I have broken up two glorious bitch fights and on both occasions I got an abrasion wound because as soon as the dogs were broken up and realized it was a human, myself/or hubby stepping in they stopped. My guys have alwys had a sort of "bite inhibition", and I've always stopped "mouthing" at an early age too. Our guys know that may be how they play with each other but not with humans.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Heck! I had Ryou and Amaya attacked when they were itty bitty PUPS by a Bull Terrier at the dog park, and I would NEVER have shot the dog!!! I mean, I was TERRIFIED for MY dogs' safety, but still, I'd never take the life of another person's dog, just because I know it'd kill me if someone did it to me...

That guy was just a big pussy. -.- A wimp! Probably couldn't defend himself against a five-year-old girl without having to pull out a gun. -.-


----------



## Pattydon (Aug 4, 2010)

So sad, poor dog poor family!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow unbelievable the five-O pulls a gun on a dog at a dog park and gets away with it. hmmm that's called being above the law! Shocking story hope he gets his in return! Sad to read.


----------

